# Thetford C200-tank vent button removal ?



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi!

It appears that the yellow vent pushbutton of my c200 cassette is leaking. How to remove the button for fitting a new seal or clean it ?

Thanks!

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/...me=Thetford_Spares_Sanitation_products_v2.pdf 
(page 28, part 19)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If I remember rightly it just pulls of from inside the tank and the new one comes as a complete unit, spring, washer/seal and button.

Its a bit fiddly but you just push the new button into the new washer, holding the spring and washer in the "empty and clean" tank and it clicks into the new washer/seal.

Johnny F


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It looks to me as though all three items come as a kit.

My guess is that you have to put one hand in through the main hole and grope.

Rather you than me!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Vent Button*

Suggest that here is a case for extensive cleaning of tank before doing the job - also need for very tight fitting rubber gloves!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

All the repair instructions are available Here << at the Thetford web site.

Strangely the instructions about the yellow vent button are only shown on the c2.c3.c4 pdfs which are

Here<< (PDF)

Mike


----------

